

What Can Startups Learn from the Arab Spring? - azedan
http://digitly.wordpress.com/2012/06/28/what-can-startups-learn-from-the-arab-spring/

======
mahmud
What can startups learn from Iran Contra? From Cuban Missile Crisis? from JFK
assissination? From 9/11?

One thing: How to appropriate a media-title for your link-bait headline :-)

~~~
Styck
Stay tuned for "What the Holocaust can teach you about gardening".

~~~
mahmud
How many thousand Syrians dead by now? I bet that's a lot like A/B testing a
new favicon.

Fucking exploitive morons.

------
_pius
Tasteless link bait much?

------
rsanchez1
Apparently he still believes the media narrative that the Arab Spring was a
good thing.

